# Adviser to former UK PM Gordon Brown says to stock up for coming crash



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Advice on the looming crash, No.1: get hard cash in a safe place now; don't assume banks & cashpoints will be open, or bank cards will work," he tweeted.
"Crash advice No.2: do you have enough bottled water, tinned goods & other essentials at home to live a month indoors? If not, get shopping.
"Crash advice No.3: agree a rally point with your loved ones in case transport and communication gets cut off; somewhere you can all head to."


Stock up on canned food for stock market crash, warns former Gordon Brown adviser - UK Politics - UK - The Independent

We're living in interesting times folks... interesting times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The really rich are preparing, from what I've read. They are more in the know than the rest of us. What, specifically, do they know, I wonder. How much time before the the situation is obvious to everyone?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IDK, but one might think they'd want to get the party started before everyone wises up and get's prepared


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They can always find at least one crackpot to say whatever you need them to say.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> The really rich are preparing, from what I've read. They are more in the know than the rest of us. *What, specifically, do they know,* I wonder.


they know what you know... debt is too high, stocks are too high, dollar is dependent on oil, china is a drag, etc....

the situation will be obvious to everybody the day after it happens... it is foreseeable now though...

when you see the captain and crew getting life vests on... it is a good to get yours also


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If the captain goes down with the ship. If it sinks we all go down. Why doesn't the captain save the boat so to speak. Steer clear.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You can't "fundamentally transform" the ship by steering clear.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't change enough so it doesn't sink? Nothing can be that preordained.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have to break it down before you can rebuild it.
The best way to force a new governmental system on the people is to destroy their previous system.
"Transition" takes too long.
I honestly believe that is the goal. Create a world of turmoil, and the first "leader" to rise up gets control.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

The advise is sound, regardless of how the banks & stockmarkets fare. 

The elit do not want turmoil, they have control as it is. They want MORE control, but not true turmoil. A controlled fear & panik, sure. 

Still, not even they always gets what they want. Problems are coming around the globe, and death comes with it. There is a lot of human meatsacks now, there might be a "correction" in those numbers to, just like the stockmarkets number. Human growht has had a looong bull run up to now.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> IDK, but one might think they'd want to get the party started *before everyone wises up and get's prepared*


That'll never happen, at least not in a meaningful way.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They always tweak things just enough.


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

Obama is vacationing in Vegas, we are safe for a few days......


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

So there is another person out their that reads this type of articles.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

James m said:


> If the captain goes down with the ship. If it sinks we all go down. Why doesn't the captain save the boat so to speak. Steer clear.


Pretty sure the ship has already hit the iceberg and is taking on water.


----------

